# JBR v Greens



## Mark Kelly (Feb 6, 2009)

So I am heading over on the 18th and have 4 weeks in paid accommodation to find somewhere to live.

Have a quick tour around when over last week, and will be working in Media city so for a place to live it is really down to Greens, JBR, or, wanting a 1 or 2 bed, and a decent size.

One of the important consideration is closeness to a fitness first, as enjoy the classes, more that simply working out by myself, am I right is thinking that all three are between the fitness firsts at Media City (which is actually in knowledge village) and at Ibn Battuata mall.

Anyone have any particular views over the two? I appreciate they are very different, but not sure which type of home life I am looking to have when I am over in Dubai.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

JBR
/thread


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

I live in jbr and really like it. Beside the beach, plenty of restaurants and shops, across from Marina Mall and within walking distance of plenty of bars. Also 4 hotels are opening in JBR so hopefully more bars. Also use the fitness first at Ibn Battuta, only a 5 mins drive away.

Looked at the greens when I first came over here, liked the setting but alot of the apartments seemed run down and heard nightmare stories about the traffic, but the new junction onto SZR is coming on. Glad I decided on jbr though.

The fitness first at Media City is a platinum club that costs more to join.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Mark Kelly (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks, if you don't mind me asking, are you in a one bed? whats the size of the apartment? how much do you pay for it?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah, 1 bed, really good size with large living area, bedroom, bathroom and further wc plus 2 small balconies. Rented 6 months ago when prices were at the highest point. Probably rent similar for about 120,000 now, some on gulf news for that.

let me know if you need any more info


----------



## Mark Kelly (Feb 6, 2009)

Great thanks, if I end up being your neighbour will let you show me the way to these bars and put you a pint.

Final question, what is the usual position regarding furniture in JBR, am I correct that it is usually unfurnished, (even without any kitchen appliances).


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

My place was unfurnished, but had fridge/freezer, washing machine, cooker and dishwasher. Went to Ikea for the disposable furniture!!

I'd certainly recommend the agent that I used to rent, Exclusive. They also factor the properties and look after all the maintenance. Plus they're UK owned which is a bonus.


----------



## Mark Kelly (Feb 6, 2009)

Many thanks


----------

